
A TUG Postcard Or, the Trials of a Letterpress Printer [pdf] - leephillips
https://tug.org/TUGboat/tb36-1/tb112wilson.pdf
======
mjcohen
I remember back when I was in high school (or maybe junior high), I went to
print shop where we actually set type this way, proofed it, and printed it. I
chose to set a poem called "The Modern Hiawatha". At the time, this amused me.
Thanks to Google, here it is:

The Modern Hiawatha Anonymous

HE killed the noble Mudjokivis.

Of the skin he made him mittens,

Made them with the fur side inside,

Made them with the skin side outside.

He, to get the warm side inside,

Put the inside skin side outside;

He, to get the cold side outside,

Put the warm side fur side inside.

That ’s why he put the fur side inside,

Why he put the skin side outside,

Why he turned them inside outside.

